# Campsites near Ostrava, CR



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

Has anyone stayed around this location and can recommend a site?

We are only passing through en route from Poland to Prague next summer so only staying for 1 night.

Thanks in advance 

Graham:smile2:


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya Graham - we will be going in the opposite direction to you in April from Prague. Have found a site at Hranice which we will probably use as a overnighter. It's called Autocamp Hranice, no website, but co-ords are
49.541793 17.74199 - not been there before so no recommendation sorry.
Hope this may be of some use.
cheers

Clyde


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Clyde

That could work for us - thanks :thumbup:

Is this the place?

https://translate.google.co.uk/tran...u.cz/hranice/amk-kemp-hranice-46/&prev=search

Graham:smile2:


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya Graham - yes that looks to be the one, only one problem for us it shows as not being open til 1st May, so may have to look elsewhere now just in case.

cheers

Clyde


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Shame! I would have welcomed a review :smile2:

What is you route plan Clyde? We are going: 

Krakow - this place - Brno - Prague - Colditz

I have identified campsites in the above places if you want some links

Graham :smile2:


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hi again Graham - we're going from Dunkirk to Weimar - Dresden - Prague stopping at http://www.autocamp-trojska.cz/index_en.htm some friends stayed here and reckoned it was ok. Was going to the one at Hranice but will be too early for that so have chosen one near Brno http://www.campinghana.com/en/ from there to Oswiecim/Auschwitz and onto Krakow http://www.clepardia.com.pl/en then thru Slovakia/Hungary into Croatia and spend a couple of months looking round there - well that's Plan A but knowing us we'll be down to Plan Z by the time we've reached Croatia !!!:smile2:

cheers

Clyde


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

worky said:


> hi again Graham - we're going from Dunkirk to Weimar - Dresden - Prague stopping at http://www.autocamp-trojska.cz/index_en.htm some friends stayed here and reckoned it was ok. Was going to the one at Hranice but will be too early for that so have chosen one near Brno http://www.campinghana.com/en/ from there to Oswiecim/Auschwitz and onto Krakow http://www.clepardia.com.pl/en then thru Slovakia/Hungary into Croatia and spend a couple of months looking round there - well that's Plan A but knowing us we'll be down to Plan Z by the time we've reached Croatia !!!:smile2:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Clyde


Our trip starts with visits to some museums around Dunkirk too :smile2: then we cross to Berlin prior to entering Poland.

There are some familiar names in your post from my research. We are staying at the same one in Brno (they will take bookings from next year) :smile2:

Our Krakow one is http://camping-korona.com.pl/ and we are also staying at the peace centre at Auschwitz

Graham:smile2:


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Graham - when you say the peace centre is it this one http://www.cdim.pl/en/oferta/camping - if so, it's the one we're going to also.

cheers

Clyde


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

worky said:


> Graham - when you say the peace centre is it this one http://www.cdim.pl/en/oferta/camping - if so, it's the one we're going to also.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Clyde


That's the badger Clyde

Graham :smile2:


----------

